# Peanut Beetles (video)



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Just found what I believe is a new feeder. I'm culturing right now, but when I get some reproduction I will start feeding out. Check out Capecodroaches.com for these and other bugs...

http://youtu.be/k96bABJjfU8


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Another darkling beetle, similar to micro mealworms. I've seen them sold as asthma beetles. Said to be used to treat asthma, but some people have sensitivities to them. The larvae may not be a problem, but I personally would not feed adult beetles to frogs as there have been fatality reports, at least with some lizards. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/76277-cancer-beetles-ulomoides-dermestoides.html


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I was just told to be cautious with the beetles. I was thinking the larve too, especially when summer comes.
it's always good to have secondary feeders.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope you can come up with a really great easy way to separate the larvae from the cultures.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Might have to just be by hand. These beetles look smaller than bean beetles.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

You do realize that these beetles readily consume a wide variety of foodstuffs which means that adults will colonize if given the chance. I tend to shy away from things that may be hard to get rid of if they establish. 

And given some of the case reports of this species, I wouldn't risk my health with them.. for a good example see An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie (involving the larvae). 


Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Ed said:


> You do realize that these beetles readily consume a wide variety of foodstuffs which means that adults will colonize if given the chance. I tend to shy away from things that may be hard to get rid of if they establish.
> 
> And given some of the case reports of this species, I wouldn't risk my health with them.. for a good example see An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie (involving the larvae).
> 
> ...


There are still a lot of people who recommend eating these things to try to treat cancer and other illnesses. One report recommended starting with 1 beetle a day then increasing by 1 more for each day up to 70 days then back again. 
Random Hobbies: Beetles That Can Cure Cancer


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I would never think to eat one of these lol...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

If eating these Beatles cured cancer, there would be a lot of hospitals distributing them  don't believe everything you read. Especially homeopathy and pseudoscience.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

And tea made from dried Curora trifasciata supposedly cures cancer..... and powdered dried seahorses can treat broken bones..... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

THC and CBD can put cancer in remission thru apoptosis at the cb1 or cb2 receptor site and can block metastasis by binding to the GPR55 receptor and has shown tremendous promise in the most aggressive pancreatic and breast cancers and they don't give that out at hospitals, at least not in this country. There are other herbs with cannabinoids that affect the receptor sites for apoptosis and metastasis and help with natural killer cells and beef up our own ability to fight cancers, like echinacea, magnolia bark and others and they don't give them out at hospitals. 

Some people have a mutation that makes it so that they don't convert folic acid to methylfolate well. If it builds up in the system since you can't methylate it to be useable, because of the misshapen enzyme, it makes an environment that's not good for NK cells, increasing the risk for cancer. It also breaks down the methylation process more easily so that you don't get rid of toxins as well, increasing the risk of cancer. Yet hospitals give vitamins with folic acid and 40% of the white population is het for the mutation and can only process about 50% of the folic acid they take in and 20% are homozygous and can only process about 20% of the folic acid they take in. Yet I tolf my dr. I had the mutation and he told me to take 2 x as much folic acid. Sometimes your dr doesn't know enough to give you the right recommendations. 60% of the population and I've rarely heard of drs. ordering the test.

My dr. didn't know or care that I had antibiotic syndrome. He thought my IBS was getting worse and wanted to prescribe me drugs. I found out about it and cured myself and am doing fine now(candida produces acetylesterase? which either inhibits methylation or uses methyl groups, further breaking down the methylation cycle wreaking all sorts of havoc). Had I followed his path I'd probably be towards surgeries and much more pain. Since I didn't, I found things out about my health and cured myself, I'm doing better than when I was in high school. I told people about the spit test, since I've read 30% of the pop. estimates to have it, and 4 of my friends have cured themselves with coconut oil. I recommend 23andme.com and promethease.com for your genome and health report.



thedude said:


> If eating these Beatles cured cancer, there would be a lot of hospitals distributing them  don't believe everything you read. Especially homeopathy and pseudoscience.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I really fine beetles to be so amazing, since the ones I've cultured don't use water. I need to do a lot of homework on beetles. Truly an amazing creature...


----------

